# Z-4000 squeaky handle



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

I was very lucky to obtain a like new Z-4000 transformer yesterday. It works great. However, the left control handle is tight and squeaks when I move it. Any ideas anyone on how to fix it?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It might be as simple as some silicon spray.


----------



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> It might be as simple as some silicon spray.


Yes, I hope so. I don't know how the handles are attached. Maybe they were just pushed in a bit and the plastic is rubbing against the housing or the shaft bearings are dry. The right hand handle is also a bit tight but does not squeak. I was tempted to try to gently pull the handle out a bit, but hesitated until someone who knows the assembly would comment for fear of messing it up. Thanks


----------



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

I don't think its a plastic rubbing problem. I was able to slip some paper between the handle and the casing and move the handle without the paper binding. so it must be a bushing lube issue or something similar.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The handles on mine are somewhat stiff (it's new and I've hardly used it), but I get no squeaking when I move the handles.


----------



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

Well, How's this for a simple, if not obvious, solution. I called MTH service and they informed me that there is a handle tension adjustment screw underneath the unit! Who knew? One small turn of the screw and all is well.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I forgot all about the tension adjustment!


----------



## wmwalker (Nov 20, 2012)

Also when the adjustment screw wears down I found a very easy fix. Just unscrew the unit out and pull out the spring. Go to Home depot and in the hardware section and get a nylon screw called thumb screw knurled head 6-32 x 3/4. You will need to file the head down a little to fit in the hole where the spring goes. once that is done place the screw inside the spring(you might want to cut a little off the length of the screw) and put a little grease on the head of the screw and replace it in the hole and tighten the screw back against the spring at what ever tension you want. The screw head pushes against the large wheel from the handle to make the tension. Pretty good idea but MTH uses some type of softer material and it wears out.


----------



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

good idea. I am just recovering from not knowing there was a tension adjusting screw at all!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

If the tension on those screws is not right the handles will not go all the way off and the red light will blink.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've yet to put any serious miles on my Z4000, so I haven't had to deal with problems with the tension screws yet.


----------

